
WebAssembly AV1 decoder demo, multi-threaded, SIMD - markdog12
https://brionv.com/misc/ogv.js/demo4/#file=Caminandes-_Llama_Drama_-_Short_Movie.ogv&player=wasm-simd-mt&size=1080p.av1.webm&source=av1
======
markdog12
SIMD works on Chrome Canary, you can enable it in chrome://flags

